# auto window stopped working on driver's side



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

Uhhh yeah any idea how to fix this? Battery disconnect maybe? If I tap the switch on the driver's side the windows doesn't go down automatically but on the passenger's it does...randomly started yesterday.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: auto window stopped working on driver's side (Murderface)*

Btw the whole thing it does with the window going down before you shut the door stopped working too. I think it had this issue before when I first got it and the dealer fixed some wiring harness...


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: auto window stopped working on driver's side (Murderface)*

my drivers window will auto down
but sometimes it won't auto roll up.
it'll pause about 1/3 of the way up
and then go down again.... the pinch control feature
but there's nothing obstructing the glass....
I took my car to the dealer and they
said they adjusted the setting
at which it thinks it's pinching 
but sometimes it's just ftarded.
not really sure what your problem
could be.... maybe someone else
can chime in.... at least
the windows still roll up and down.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: auto window stopped working on driver's side (exboy99)*

Is there a fuse for any of that stuff? Time to look for a fuse diagram...


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: auto window stopped working on driver's side (Murderface)*

I have that exact problem a lot. Either they work 100% fine, or I have no auto up/down feature and sometimes the windows won't go down an inch when I open the doors.
The first time I brought it to the dealer, they just said they would need to lube the window track (involves taking the door panel off) and that worked for about 1 week. EVERY single time I wash my car or it rains, my windows think they are pinching something and are annoying to try to get all the way closed.
I'm out of warranty now, and my windows randomly keep not working or fixing themselves, so I really don't know what to do myself and I'm not going to pay Audi to try to diagnose it... I guess you could try disconnecting the battery for half an hour or so, but I remember reading something about a pattern you can do with the window switch to reset the "Auto up/down" feature. I read about it on AudiWorld but can't find the thread.


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: auto window stopped working on driver's side (Phrost)*

Just looked again, and someone said to *"roll window up and then hold the switch in that position for 5 sec, release and toggle up again."*
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1641900.phtml
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Another thread says to *"Used the key in the door to roll the windows down and hold it there for a couple of seconds. Then turn to key to make it roll up and hold for a couple of seconds.* 
Another guy in this thread says to *"Run them up all the way, release then hit the up again for 3-4 seconds, do the same going down*
They also say that this reset procedure is in the owners manual... I've never loosed.
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1639892.phtml


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: auto window stopped working on driver's side (Phrost)*

try this:
with the windows up, put the key in the door handle. turn it to the left and hold it, let the window go all the way down. then turn the key to the right and let the windows go all the way up... then get in the car and see if its fixed.
this might not work, but it has worked for me several times.


----------



## blkjti04 (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: auto window stopped working on driver's side (VWdriver03)*

i tried that on my tt but the dam thing stil wont work the passenger side works just fine


----------



## pws15 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: auto window stopped working on driver's side (blkjti04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkjti04* »_i tried that on my tt but the dam thing stil wont work the passenger side works just fine









Root Cause = faulty door latch
open the driver's side door with the keys in the ignition and leave your head lights on. If your car fails to make the alarm then it is indeed the door latch. 
I had the same problem where my driver's side window would not go down but passenger would when I opened the respective doors. 
You'll be looking at $300 or so with parts and labor.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: auto window stopped working on driver's side (pws15)*

Hahahahaha
My car doesn't even make an alarm. It's rather nice honestly...a non-bonging car.
Anyway thanks a lot for the suggestions guys I'll try some of that stuff. 


_Modified by Murderface at 12:06 AM 6-4-2007_


----------



## ceemerace (Mar 20, 2006)

Sometimes this happens to me as well. It seems that it is a common problem amongst TTs. Most of the times I just turn off my car and turn it on and then it wokrs fine, or I hold the window button for about 5 seconds in the up position and that resets the window settings.


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (ceemerace)*

I think I'm going to give my car a spanking, maybe that will get her act together


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (Phrost)*

So I disconnected my battery for a good like 20 mins while I did some other work on my car the other day in hopes that it might reset my windows...
...instead I hook it back up and now BOTH my windows won't auto up or down and won't go down partially when I open/close the door. Now my cockpit light won't turn on with the doors either.







just when I was almost happy with my car...


----------



## mieks (Nov 10, 2004)

that sucks man,... my drivers window is doing thesame thing,... the only wierd part for me is my lighter stopped working at about the same time. But my drivers window is also making a metal clunk sound when lowering (at about 1/2 way)


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (mieks)*

Today I was driving and out of sheer pissed off nessI held the driver's window switch in the up position for about 10 seconds and it fixed everything. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cockpit light still won't turn on with the doors...I'm not sure if that's an issue with the light or the doors. Usually the light won't work and I just press on it (contact issue I guess) and it comes back on but now it just won't turn on in the middle position...however it will when tilted to the passenger's side. Lame http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Modified by Murderface at 9:12 AM 6/6/2007_


_Modified by Murderface at 9:13 AM 6/6/2007_


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Murderface)*

My driver's side did this a few weeks ago. The mechanic rolled the window all the way up and held it in place for about 5 sec. He then rolled it down and and did the same. Fixed it.
I tried the roll up and hold in place trick before that and it didn't work. Apparently, adding the "down" is what did it.


----------



## mieks (Nov 10, 2004)

haha... talk about an easy fix


----------



## kidnamedmoe (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mieks)*

So yea.. it all starts like that, i had to take my car in becuase it just got worse and worse.. 
would sometimes completly fail, and the last time, it staid down, didnt want to come back up. turns out these cars have a malfunction in the window regluator, (what tells the window its up or down) 
so i fixed it with a new regulator, works fine. 
the interior light sometimes works funny as well with me, i think its because i programed my windows keyless with a vag, so they can roll up or down by holding down the unlock or lock button on my key.. also, auto lock at xxmph and unlock when i take out my key, its a really cool feature, but sometimes.. i guess the car gets confused.. and keeps the light on.. but usually i turn off and on my car a few times, and it works..


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: auto window stopped working on driver's side (Murderface)*

i have the problem where the window on the drivers side wont roll down the 1/2 inch its supposed to when you open and close the door.
i tried the reset trick and it didnt work.
while my car was at the audi tech i told him about it, he looked at it and figured out its a faulty drivers door sensor.
i never noticed it but when i open the passenger door the interior light goes on and the "door open" comes up in the cockpit display, on the drivers side nothing happens.
he lubed the door hinge and it worked for about 2 tries then died.
the tech claims that on audis and VWs those door sensors go bad, and thats what is causing the problem.
i havent fixed it yet but will next month.


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: auto window stopped working on driver's side (Murderface)*

GOOD INFO!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Shpould be F&Q'd or in a DIY sticky


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: auto window stopped working on driver's side (Rien)*

Look in your owners manual.
How to turn on and off the auto up down feature is in there. 
Why it ramdomly resets, will forever remain a mystery.


----------



## s8rcolli.stu (Dec 22, 2006)

mine did the sam thing but i did the whole roll the windows down with the key trick and now they work lol


----------

